# Delta/Rockwell DP 225 Drill Press



## tmoore (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello, all new here, Thanks for having me. My interest is in finding Model # and P/N's of items for the correct model. So, the head casting is a DP-225, and is missing the pulley/belt guard. Would love to replace it. Are the various covers somewhat interchangeable, as far as 14", 17" models? It seems the mount holes line up, etc. Thank You and I look forward to learning more, Tim


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome. Could be. One of the strategies for keeping costs down is to share parts with different models. By the way, the cheapest Deltas were/are Taiwanese sold by a number of other companies.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I did a little digging and found there are many models associated with this drill press.

https://www.amazon.com/ROCKWELL-Utility-DP-225-Casting-Operator/dp/B019NI6M1U This link shows the various models associated.

You might try here: https://www.ereplacementparts.com/?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=eReplace&msclkid=45fcffecb9301a3efd1da4fb50575428


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I did a little digging and found there are many models associated with this drill press.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ROCKWELL-Utility-DP-225-Casting-Operator/dp/B019NI6M1U This link shows the various models associated.
> 
> You might try here: https://www.ereplacementparts.com/?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=eReplace&msclkid=45fcffecb9301a3efd1da4fb50575428



- I also located a Delta parts manual for a DP-225 at Delta Manufacturing Co. - Publication Reprints - 14? DRILL PRESS (OLD STYLE, MODEL A, WITH DP-225 HEAD CASTING) | VintageMachinery.org

- also a guy that has already played the 'restore' game: https://www.reddit.com/r/woodworking/comments/48mtlf/1955_delta_drill_press_dp225_restore/

- assuming you cant find a Delta replacement, I would think an alternate for the pulley could be sourced from any of several suppliers if you have the mount diameter/method and know apx what ext dia(s) you want and belt type. The covers are another story .... that will likely turn into a scavenger hunt (ebay, web, old machine sites, flea markets) to find one. 

- good luck! 

- ebill


----------

